# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh >  điểm bán gừng giống - 0937392133

## hangtran4417

*Gừng trâu từ 10 đến 13 tháng tuổi
Gừng có mầm
Số lượng lớn
Gừng có vị thơm ,cay ,ít xơ
Giá cả hợp lý.
Hướng dẫn kỷ thuật trồng
*_Qúy khách có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ:_ *0937392133 (Hằng)*

----------

